# Was waren eure letzten Retrospiele, die ihr gespielt habt??



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2008)

Bei mir wars Silkworm.
Das ich eben, mit Cheats, durchgespielt hab, in ~30min 

Ihr werdet sicher auch noch Erinnerungen an Silkworm haben, damals aufm C64, Amiga oder whatever 

R-Type Final hab ich gestern auf der PS2 gespielt und dabei festgestellt, das ich darin garnicht soo schlecht bin.


----------



## exa (20. September 2008)

super mario, immer wieder lustig^^


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. September 2008)

Gilt Baldur's Gate 1 (1998) schon als Retrospiel? 
Falls nicht, dann war es auf jeden Fall *JetPac* irgendwann im August.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2008)

Holiday Island. Mein erstes PC Spiel und WiSim überhaupt. Dürfte so Anno 1995 gewesen sein  Läuft immer noch unter Vista, aber man muss die Grafikdateien umbenennen. 

Und es macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß. Ist halt ein wenig puristisch, aber das ist das tolle daran.


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Hab Anfang diesen Jahres erst wieder beide Max Payne (traumhaft!) und Diablo2 mit LoD durchgespielt


----------



## Pokerclock (20. September 2008)

Bin gerade am Max Payne zocken. Geniales Spiel.

Habe wegen dem Diablo 3 hype wieder angefangen Teil 2 durchzuspielen.

C&C die ersten 10 Jahre läuft auch bei mir

Und Mechwarrior 3 Fan bin ich schon seit langem. Lang lebe mein Win ME (denn nur dort läuft es bei mir)


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2008)

Also etwas mehr Retro darfs schon sein, CnC ist ja schon ein Modernes Game, Mechwarrior ebenso 

Bei mir warens in letzter Zeit:
Silkworm, das ich früher gern mal aufm C64 gespielt hab, optimalerweise spielt mans zu 2. -> einer im Jeep, einer im Heli.

Super R-Type, klassisches Sidescrolling Shoot 'em up.
R-Type 3
Und R-Type
die normalen Scrolling Shoot em Ups mag ich irgendwie recht gern 

R-Type Final auf der PS2 kann man ja nun wirklich nicht als Retro bezeichnen...


----------



## push@max (20. September 2008)

ganz klar Descent II...ein sehr geiles Spiel


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

R-Type 3 ist irgendwie verdammt schwer!

Das 'normale' Suprer R-Type ist dagegen irgendwie voll easy, auch Final R-Type ist nicht so wirklich schwer, dagegen...
Hab schon zum 2. Level hin mehrere Continues verplempert, so schlecht bin ich eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Silvecio (21. September 2008)

Also die Tage war es mal wieder Rock'N'`Roll per Amiga-Emulator. Außerdem habe ich zwei Oxyd-Klone auf der HD.

Jep... ich steh auf Kugeln 

Ansonsten liegen noch so einige andere Sachen da rum:

Ultima 7 (Teil 1)
Ultima 8
und einige Lugas Arts Games..

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Lee (22. September 2008)

Bei mir wars ein altes Mario. Ich glaube Mario Bros. 3 für SNES (?)


----------



## Uziflator (22. September 2008)

C&C:Red ALERT auf PC


----------



## potzblitz (22. September 2008)

*C&C* *Alarmstufe Rot*  Da es jetzt beide Teile Sowjets und Alliierte-Kampange zum Kostenlosen Download gibt!

Teil 1 585MB

Teil 2 565MB

inclusive XP Patch!


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. September 2008)

Bei mir wars etwas härter:
Streetfighter II (SNES), Parodius (SNES), Gradius III hab ich aufm SNES versucht.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei mir wars etwas härter:
> Streetfighter II (SNES), Parodius (SNES), Gradius III hab ich aufm SNES versucht.



Wenn auch nicht PC-Spiele gelten, dann war bei mir noch

Mega Man X
Secret of Mana
F-Zero

Alles SNES


----------



## bobby (22. September 2008)

auf meinen alten pc doom sind auf 5: disketten noch und vor einer woche mal wieder rise of the triad (bei uns is es verboten wegen hackenkreuz usw.)
wer kennt die alten egos-shooter noch grafik is net toll aber es erinnert mich an frühere zeiten  habe noch viele alte spiele sammle immer noch
vielleicht kommt  mal nen marktwert wer weis


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2008)

C&C Renegade. 
Spiele ich heute noch im Clan.


----------



## fiumpf (23. September 2008)

Hab grad Final Fantasy I+II auf dem GBA durch. Jetzt kommt /hoffentlich bald) die bei eBay ersteigerten Teile IV+V mit denen es dann weitergeht.


----------



## push@max (23. September 2008)

Kennt ihr das Rennspiel "Run"? Ich glaub das ist von 93, das allererste Spiel was ich damals gezockt habe...ein Wiedersehen wäre schön


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2008)

Hab vor einiger Zeit POMBAER gespielt, wie der Name schon sagt sowas ähnliches wie Pacman, bloß etwas bessere Grafik, aber 2D (DOS)

Und noch ARO-ELMI, auch ein kostenloses Spiel in Anlehnung an die Zahnpasta Aronal und Elmex...
Auch 2D und auf DOS basierend...

naja und Cossacks1 bzw AOE1 sind auch sehr gut vor allem Cossacks.
Wenn man bedenkt, 8000 Einheiten, vor 10 Jahren... 


Ach und FUNKFLITZER... einfach göttlich


----------



## MrMorse (23. September 2008)

Nicht lachen...

Aquanox Revelation  (=AN2)


----------



## SilentKilla (23. September 2008)

Siedler 1

Für mich das beste Siedler aller Zeiten.  Ungemein beruhigend.


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Siedler 1
> 
> Für mich das beste Siedler aller Zeiten.  Ungemein beruhigend.


Das war auch das löetzte was ich gespielt hab an Retro-Spielen. Musstest du das auch im Sim laufen lassen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

Du meinst wohl ein (DOS) Emulator, oder??

Ja, sowas wird dafür wohl notwendig sein...


----------



## Fifadoc (24. September 2008)

hab zuletzt mal CIV1 gespielt. das spiel ist einfach absolut klasse


----------



## Lexx (24. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> ganz klar *Descent II*...ein sehr geiles Spiel


me 2.. 
In der Tat.. ein feines Spiel das meiner Meinung nach ein/en
Nachfolger/Remake bedingt.. !

und *Theme Park* 
von 4 Disketten (oha.. damals noch ohne Kopierschutz), 
mußte zwecks Installation extra ein Floppy connecten.

*Myth - Kreuzzug ins Ungewisse* bekam ich seltsamerweise 
unter XP nicht zum laufen. Eine 98er Installation scheitert an 
den nicht (mehr) verfügbaren Treibern.


----------



## Menthe (24. September 2008)

Hab letztens mal wieder angefangen Gothic zu spielen, den ersten Teil. Hach ist das Minental schön


----------



## TheSomberlain (24. September 2008)

Habe letztens mal wieder Age of Empires 2 + AddOn gespielt und da die El Cid Kampagne durchgespielt, weil ich die irgendwie noch nie gespielt hatte^^


----------



## DenniRauch (26. September 2008)

hab gestern mal wieder das gute alte "Donkey Kong" gezockt.... *freu*


----------



## dot (26. September 2008)

Sunset Riders auf dem SNES.

Die Graphik hat einfach seinen Charme. Schade das es heute solche 2D Sidescroll Adventures und "Pruegler" nicht mehr gibt


----------



## MarcelRamon (27. September 2008)

Hab letztens irgendwann mal wieder Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis gespielt, kam sogar recht weit und es hat einen heidenspaß gemacht


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz darauf wars Game Over.

Aber die Endgegner nerven -> immer das gleiche, dafür viele Levels...


----------



## Progs-ID (28. September 2008)

Bei mir waren es zuletzt Unreal Tounament 1, Turrican 32k und ein paar Teile der Keen-Reihe. 

Gibt es Dune 2 schon als Freedownload?


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

bei mir super mario^^ street fighter 2 und super street fighter 2^^


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wars zuletzt Goblins 3


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

Transport Tycoon Deluxe hatte mich diese Frühjahr mal wieder ein paar Wochen gefangen.
(jetzt isses Civ3)


----------



## Menthe (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab heut mal wieder Rayman von 1995 gezockt^^
Meiner meinung nach das BESTE Jump & Run Game ever


----------



## Henner (8. Oktober 2008)

Wir spielen auf LAN-Partys immer wieder mal "Atomic Bomberman" von 1997, das ist einfach zeitlos. Lästig und völlig unverständlich sind nur die langen Ladezeiten, die paar Kilobyte sollten sich eigentlich schneller ins RAM schaufeln lassen.

Und Q3A - das ist ja auch schon neun Jahre alt ...



MrMorse schrieb:


> Nicht lachen...
> Aquanox Revelation  (=AN2)


Ich lache nicht! Ich hab's auch noch zu Hause, originalverpackt. Wollte es immer mal spielen. Verrate mir bitte: Lohnt es sich? Macht es Spaß? Sieht es noch erträglich aus?



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Holiday Island. Mein erstes PC Spiel und WiSim überhaupt. Dürfte so Anno 1995 gewesen sein


1996 
Oh ja, das hat Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht ein bisschen simpel, aber hübsch und unterhaltsam. Und die Disco-Musik war cool 
Edit: Da ist sie ja, die Disco! http://www.mobygames.com/images/i/37/47/188197.jpeg Aber die Grafik habe ich doch hübscher in Erinnerung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2008)

Wing Commander (egal welcher Teil) ist immer noch das beste Weltraumballerspiel, das jemals veröffentlicht wurde.
Ich spiele es heute noch gerne.

Außerdem bringt eine Runde Quake 3 oder STV Elite Force Holomatch immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2008)

Atomic Bomberman und lange Ladezeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also zumindest wenn man an einem Rechner spielt reicht die Zeit zwischen hektischen Runden gerade so für nen Schluck Cola und ne Hand voll Chips. Genau richtig imho.
Aber wäre doch mal ein sehr exzentrischer Benchmark für HDD/SSD Tests, Ladezeiten eines 11 Jahre alten Spiels?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Oktober 2008)

jagged alliance 2 ist das schon retro 

ne aber immer noch lustig das teil, leider sehen 640x480 aufn tft bescheiden aus, gut dieht so schon bescheiden aus aber die athmosphäre war/ist genial.
die dummen sprüche erst!


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir hier fuer die Nachtschicht Civ1 und Serious Sam first encounter mitgenommen.


----------



## duff (9. Oktober 2008)

zack mc cracken ... gibts als kostenlosen download...


----------



## moddingfreaX (9. Oktober 2008)

Age of Mythologies Gold Edition hab ich mir aus purer Verzweiflung bei Karstadt gekauft, weils dort in der Pyramide für nur 10 Euro gab! 
Bin leider etwas enttäuscht, ist nicht so gut wie AoE 1 und 2


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. Oktober 2008)

Meine letzten Retro-Spiele waren,Max Payne 1 (das beste Game ever!) ,RTCW (original)...................


----------



## Henner (9. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Atomic Bomberman und lange Ladezeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn wir im LAN spielen, dauert es immer viel zu lange, bis eine neue Partie geladen ist. Okay, es sind nur etwa 15 Sekunden - aber das ist trotzdem unverständlich


----------



## bleedingme (9. Oktober 2008)

Letztens mal Civ1 und 2 ausgepackt... man is ja durch die bunte CivIV-Welt schon irgendwie verwöhnt. 

Deus Ex hatt ich vor einiger Zeit noch mal durchgespielt.

Davon ab immer wieder gerne MW4+Addons, noch nicht so alt, als Simulator für mich immer noch erste Wahl.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Siedler 1 *ein Glück, dass der Sound auf aktuellen PC's nicht funzt, diese Dudelei nervt*


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

Serious Sam läuft auf meiner Zockkiste mit 300FPS


----------



## midnight (11. Oktober 2008)

hab letztens anno 1602 gespielt.
Zu geil, die Grafik ist wirklich arm mittlerweile.. aber das Gameplay ist noch immer der Hammer (=

Wobei ch 1701 eigentlich vorziehe...

btw: geil war auch Seriuos Sam II im Koop mit ein paar Leuten.. unschlagbar sinnfrei, aber lustig xD

So far


----------



## Biosman (16. Oktober 2008)

cs 1.6


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Oktober 2008)

swat 4+ addon= krampf pur!
5 stunden meines lebens im multilayer vergeudet!
für ganze 4 100% wertungen.

mfg


----------



## riedochs (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe grad SimCity 2000 installiert.


----------



## d00mfreak (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich zogge grad Beben 1


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Oktober 2008)

ich zocke Cossacks 2 mit gefühlten 500FPS


----------



## Dumpfi~ (18. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir kommen Mortal Kombat 4 und Worms Armageddon immer wieder für eine kurze Partie zwischdurch infrage.

Greetz

Dumpfi~


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Oktober 2008)

Anno 1602 Königs-Edition und Totally RollerCoaster+Loopy Landscapes Add-On


----------



## killer89 (19. Oktober 2008)

Zählt CoD 2 dazu? ^^ Aonsonsten auch Der Industriegigant I ^^ absolut geil, läuft im Gegensatz zu Teil 2 auch noch auf meinem PC ^^

MfG


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (29. Oktober 2008)

alle ~6-9 Monate wird Diablo 2 rausgekramt


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2009)

Wonderboy in Monster World, Megadrive und Contra Hard Corps, ebenfalls Sega Genesis.
IMO die bessere Konsole des 16bit Zeitalters, für die es ja allerhand Erweiterungen gab (32x, SegaCD).
Hatte damals das Original und habs leider leider leider leider verkauft 

Werd wohl mal bei Gelegenheit auf eBay meine Konsolensammlung erweitern (müssen)...


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

siedler 2 oder ganz nostalgie : pong for dos ...


----------



## exa (4. November 2009)

Far Cry und NFS Underground zock ich zur Zeit mal wieder...


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

nfsu 2 würd ich auch gern mal wieder zocken oder industriegigant 2 nur läuft das nicht auf ner nvidia >6000 ...


----------



## killer89 (4. November 2009)

IG2 läuft bis zur X1xxx-Serie von ATI und GF5-Serie ggf. auch GF6 (per Mod) von daher... 

Da lob ich mir mein neulichst wieder gefundenes IG1 ^^

Ach ja und WWP (Worms World Party) zock ich grad inner BS 

MfG


----------



## Shi (4. November 2009)

PacMan auf dem alten laptop meines Vaters


----------



## 4clocker (4. November 2009)

SNES - Super Mario Kart rulz


----------

